# محتاج حد يسمعنى



## Vanishing_Son (27 يناير 2012)

انا مش فاهم انا اللى غلط ولا صح
انا اسف انى بكتبلكم هنا بس انا معرفش مسيحين غيركم عشان خاطرى اسمعونى و قوليلى اعمل ايه
من اول القصة اول ما اتولدت و عرفت المسيح كنت 11 سنه كنت فرحان بكتابه و كلامه كنت بكلمه كل يوم و فى كل وقت كان بيتى الكنيسة وكله كان بيقول عليا هكون راهب او كاهن الناس فى الشارع كانت مسميانى عماد المسيحى وانا 16 سنه واحد جه البيت وقالى الحق ابوك فى ناس قالتله هنديك فلوس وتكون مسلم لانه مديون معرفتش اصرف ازاى ولا اعمل ايه غير انى اروح لبيتى و اهلى اقولهم جريت على كنيستى ادور على اى كاهن اقوله لاقيت اب اعترافى اللى عارفنى من سنين كل يوم وكل ساعه بيشوفنى فى الكنيسه قولتله الحق يا ابونا دا واحد جه وقال كذا كذا و ابويا هيمشى من البيت دلوقتى الحقه قالى يا عماد انت عزلت وبقيت تبع ديرة كنيسة تانى قولتله كنيسه تانى كنيسه تالت تعالى معايا و لما نحل المشكله ابقى اشوف انا تبع مين ما هى الكنيسه بقت دوائر واحزاب قالى لا روح الانبا ابرام انت تبعهم
مشيت وانا بقوله مش هدخل هنا تانى وروحت لابونا وقولتله جه جرى معايا البيت وكلمه وحل المشكله و بقى هو اب اعترافى و اب اعتراف البيت كله وبعد فتره ضحك الشيطان عليا بالشغل و حاجات كتير ولما فوقت قولت لازم اتوب لازم ارجع لابويا تانى روحت الكنيسه قولتله يا ابويا محتاج اتكلم معاك قالى طيب استنانى هنا و انا هاكلمك قولتله يا ابويا انا مسافر النهارده شغل ولازم اقعد معاك قالى انا على طول هاخد بس قبلك اعتراف قولت حاضر وقعدت من الساعه 2 الظهر لحد الساعه 8 وانا هسافر الساعه 9 وقولتله يا ابويا انا لازم اسافر ابوس ايدك دقيقه اطلع خطيتى وهمى قالى سافر ولما تيجى نتكلم اصل الناس كتير ولازم اخد اعترفاتهم . مش عارف يمكن انا مش مسيحى وهما مسيحين مشيت وسبته وسافرت وحصلت مشاكل كتير كانت بتقطم وسطى وبتقتلنى يوم عن يوم و من كام يوم دخلت المنتدى هنا و لاقيتكم .فكرتنى بزمان وانا مع ربنا فكرتنى بالحلاوة و النقاء اللى كنت فيه فى يوم حسيت بالخطيه وقولت اعترف و اكون مسيحى من جديد وروحت الكنيسه قولتله يا ابونا انا عايز اتكلم قالى يا ابنى انت فين من زمان تعالى يوم تانى عشان انا مشغول قولت حاضر انا يوم الجمعه هاكون معاك من اول نجمه وروحت الكنيسه يوم الجمعه وانا خطيتى وهمى على كتافى مكنتش قادر حتى اصحى من النوم وقومت بعد صراع رهيب حتى الميه كانت مقطوعه خرجت كدا فى الطريق مليون واحد يقبلنى وانا اقول لا مش هتاخر و مش هتعطل وروحت وقولتله يا ابويا انا قاعد مستنى قالى ادخل قولتله لا الناس برا كتير مستنين قبلى و عيب اكون قدامهم انا هاستنا قالى وانا هاخلص واقعد معاك قولتله هروح الشركة اوزع الشغل على الناس واقول لشريكى انى اجازة واجى قالى 7 بالضبط تكون قدامى هتدخل على طول ولا هتستنى ولا هتتاخر قولت حاضر و 7 باللحظة كنت قدام الباب قولت لتاسونى انا اسمى مكتوب وابونا شنوده مستنينى قالتى طيب هتدخل فتح الباب واللى عنده خرج بصتله وقولتله انا جيت قالى على طول هتدخل بس قبل موضوع مهم وحد مسافر دلوقتى لازم اقعد معاه قولت حاضر ودخل الاستاذ و خرج بعد ربع ساعه و وقف يتكلم و يهرج مع الناس وحد تانى دخل و ثالث و رابع وانا واقف قولتله يا ابويا انا لازم اكلمك انا جى قبل كل الناس دى قالى طيب بس استنى اطمن على ولادى وهاكون معاك. طيب هو مش انا من ولاده ولا انا ايه؟
سبت الكنيسة ومشيت حاسس انى حيوان اجرب كله بيبصله من تحت لفوق
انا كل اللى طالبه اكون مسيحى زيكم الاقى حد اكلمه اقوله ربنا يعنى ايه نفسى اكلم حد عن المسيح اقوله قريت الاصحاح دا او الاية دى اقوله اتناولت النهارده نروح الكنيسه سواء اكون مسيحى زيكم ما انتوا عايشين فى بيته متعرفوش برا فى الظلام فى ايه حياه ميته مليانه خوف وحزن ملوش نهاية نفسى ادخل بيتى من جديد اشم البخور و اسمع صوت ابونا بيقول اشليل نفسى اكون مسيحى زيكم اسمه على وشى وفى كل شىء بعمله تعبت وعايز اعيش عايز اكون انسان انا كنت زمان فى بيتى معه ليل ونهار كنت فرحان مش شايل هم كنت سعيد انا نفسى ارجع , انتوا عايشين معاه متعرفوش اللى برا ايه الحياه من غيره اصلا جحيم عذاب ملوش اخر كل يوم نفسى اعيش فى النعمه تانى نفسى اسمع صوته وكلامه نفسى اتكلم عنه و الاقى حد عارفه واقف جنبى نفسى اكون مسيحى
انا غلطان فى ايه و اعمل ايه نفسى ادوق جسده من تانى نفسى اقدر اقف وسط القداس يارب اعنى انا عايز اعرف اعمل ايه وانا غلطت فى ايه وازاى ارجع تانى الكنيسة واكون مسيحى زيكم
انا اسف بس انتوا المسيحين اللى اعرفه فى حياتى دلوقتى مش قصدى اضايقكم بس محتاج نصيحتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

تقدر تغير اب اعترافك تاني دا من حقك انك تدور علي الشخص اللي يسمعك
واللي لما تغيب يسال عليك ويدور عليك

معلش لو دول مش عندهم وقت 
لازم ندي العذر ليهم انت متعرفش ظروفهم
بس برده ماضيعش وقتك وعمرك
وروح شوف غيره لان دي مصلحتك انت وحياتك
لو قولت هاكبر ومش هادور ماهم كلهم زي بعضهم تبقي غلطان
لان صوابعك مش زي بعضها
ومش لازم يكون اب اعترافك تبع منطقك وكنيستك
اخرج بره وشوف اللي ينفعك
في اباء ملايكه كتير وخدومه 
دي حياتك ولازم تحارب من اجلها



يسوع يكون معاك 
صلوات لاجلي


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

اه نسيت انت ممكن تاخد حل منه لو انت مرتاح مع اب اعترافك دا
انك تتناول لحد ما تتعترف ويكون عنده وقت
دا لوانت عاوز تكمل معاه

في اباء كتير بتعمل كدا


----------



## Vanishing_Son (27 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليكى ويعوض تعبك لكن الموضوع مش اعتراف وبس واذا كان هو مشغول ما ان قعدت واستنيت تعبى و حزن نفسى انه شايف ان ولاده اهم وكانى مش من ولاده او مش مسيحى احساس انك تكون وسط ناس كتير جدا كلهم مع بعض و انت فى النص وحيد مع ان دا بيتك لكن محديش يعرف اسمك مع ان دول اهلك لكن بالنسبه لهم انت سراب , انا مشكلتى انى عايز اكون مسيحى , انتوا مولدين معاه و فى بيت مش عارف اوصلكم الصورة بره عامله ازاى جرب تقعد يوم من غير ما تقول كلمة يسوع جرب تقعد يوم من غير ما تقرا فى انجيلك جرب تقعد يوم تكلم ناس من الكلام ومتكلمش اى حد يعرف مسيحك شوف عذابك فى اليوم دا انا عايشه بقالى سنين و ايام و لسه الايام بتزيد دا تعبى , ليه اتعاملت كدا و هل فعلا خلاص مليش حق اكون ابنه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2012)

​اخى الغالى على ربى.....انت ابنه.....افهم ما تقوله...جيدا جدا...لا تدع هذه الهواجس تصيطر عليك...اغلق باب غرفتك....و ارقع امام قدم ربك...اسكب كل حزنك و همك عنده...لا تعتقد انك غير لائق...بالعكس...ده هو جه مخصوص للخراف الضاله امثالى و امثالك..اعترف لابوك السماوى اولا و تشبت به...ابى الحبيب مش بيحب يتطفل على حد..يحب يبقا ضيف مرغوب فيه....تذكر تلميزاى عمواس لما كانو مشيين و الهم غالبهم لدرجه انهم مش شافو ولا مايزو ان الى مرافقهم و بيشرح لهم ده الرب..ولما وصلو تظاهر انه طريقه مكمل و لكنهم الذماه ان ياتى معهم......الذماااااااااه.....من الاخر قول للرب مش هسيبك يا رب غير لما تسكن بروحك تانى فيا و تطهرنى...بإلحاح....بإمان تام ان انت ابنه و هو مش هيسيبك...و ابقا قول لى الرب رد عليق و قال لك إه............الرب يباركك و يسكن فيك.


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

بشكرك جدا على كلامك وانا بعمل كدا لكن كل اللى قولته فى كلامى انى عايز اكون مسيحى زى زيكم هو قال هاقعد بس مع اولادى يعنى بمعنى اصح انا مش ولاده انا عارف خطيتى و عارف ان خطايا الانبا موسى متجيش واحد على مليون من اللى انا عملته بس انا بتوب وكل الى عايزه انى اكون زيكم انتوا لو جربتوا وعيشتوا يوم من غيره هتشوفوا جزء بسيط اوى من يومى الحياه بعيد عنه موت حقيقى مش كلمه وبس انا تعبت ومش عارف اعمل ايه وانا عارف انى ممكن اخد حل واتناول بس اذا كان ابونا وهو داخل الهيكل بيقول انا غير مستحق انا اللى مغموس فى الخطيه افرد صدرى واقول هتناول عشان اخدت حل دا مش حل و لو اتناولت حتى هافضل زى ما انا انا عايز الكنيسة تفهمنى تكون معايا اخدمها واكون ابن ليها مش عارف يمكن ربنا لسه مدنيش فرصه تانيه ولما تيجى الفرصه دى هافضل عايش كدا ولا بقيت ابن العالم ولا رجعت لابويا انا تعبان جدا ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاك فى كل وقت ولو القسس مش فاضيه تسمعك او مش عندها وقت ربنا سامعك على طول ومستنيك تتكلم معاه فى اى وقت ارجع وتوب قدام ربنا صدقنى ربنا مستنيك وقوله عايز اتغير وابقى شبهك بجد ربنا هيستجيب لك بس اعترف وتوب عن كل خطاياك لربنا وهو هيغفرك على طول واطلب منه يرشدك لكنيسه ومجموعه مؤمنين تنمو معاهم وتتكلم معاهم وتشارك معاهم كل اللى محتاجه وربنا معاك ويباركك ويعطيك مجموعه مؤمنين كويسين تنمو معاهم


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

اوعى تاجل اعترافك وتوبتك لازم تعترف لربنا بسرعه قبل ما الوقت يفوت ربنا معاك


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

god is lord قال:


> ربنا معاك فى كل وقت ولو القسس مش فاضيه تسمعك او مش عندها وقت ربنا سامعك على طول ومستنيك تتكلم معاه فى اى وقت ارجع وتوب قدام ربنا صدقنى ربنا مستنيك وقوله عايز اتغير وابقى شبهك بجد ربنا هيستجيب لك بس اعترف وتوب عن كل خطاياك لربنا وهو هيغفرك على طول واطلب منه يرشدك لكنيسه ومجموعه مؤمنين تنمو معاهم وتتكلم معاهم وتشارك معاهم كل اللى محتاجه وربنا معاك ويباركك ويعطيك مجموعه مؤمنين كويسين تنمو معاهم



ما المشكلة يا استاذى انى عايز اعترف بقالى سنة وكل ما اروح الكنيسة احس ان حيوان اجرب كله عايزه يمشى انا عارف انى كتبت كتير بس اقرا كلامى كويس انا اسف لتعبك بس اللى جوايا حتى انا مش قادر انطق بيه انا بقول جزء منه ، صدقنى انا نفسى اكون مسيحى نفسى يكون ليا ناس مسيحيه عرفانى تكلمنى وتقولى الاية دى او سمعت الكلمة دى ، انا كنت عايش زمان ابن ملك بمعنى ابن ملك ولا فلوس محتاج ولا اى شىء محتاج وهنروح بعيد ليه ما انتوا عايشين كدا وفعلا جربوا يوم بعيد عنه جربوا كدا ولا تتكلموا عنه ولا تكلموه ولا حتى تسلموا على حد مسيحى هتعرفى قد ايه انا عايش فى عذاب ومراره ، انا حاولت كتير قولت لابونا هاعمل حاجة للكنيسة على قد فهمى قالى طيب و خلاص قولتلك اروح اجتماع قالى تعالى روحت الاجتماع وكنت فرحان جدا كنت بسمع كلمة و حواليا ولاده واخر الاجتماع بسال سؤال المتكلم قالى لا مش هتفهم اللى انا بقوله هو هيفهموا هما عارفين طقس وعقيدة قولتله حاول طيب تبسطلى وانا هافهم قالى مش دلوقتى لما اخلص اسالتهم الاول انا مش عارف اعمل ايه انا ساكن فى فيصل واللى يعرف فيصل والهرم يعرف فيها كنائس قد ايه ولا كنيسة راضيه تقبلنى نفسى اعيش انا تعبت انا عايز ابقى مسيحى


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

اختار اى كنيسه تانيه ترتاح فيها ويقبلوك هناك


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

ومتزعلش انا عارفه احساسك انك غير مقبول وحاسس انك مهمش بس متنساش لما ربنا جه على الارض كان مرفوض اتمسك بربنا ومتسبوش ابدا توب واعترف لربنا هو على طول هيسمحك وانسى الخطيه ودور على اى كنيسه  الكنايس مليه مصر ومحتاجه ناس تسمع وتعمل وحاول تدخل مع مجموعه مؤمنين كويسين


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا استاذى انا لفيت كل الكنائس حتى الخدام اصحابى اللى كانوا فى كنيستى بقوا خدام وكهنه و ميعرفونيش اعتقد انى عضو فاسد فعلا وتم بتره كان نفسى اكون مسيحى زيكم بس واضح انى رجعت متاخر جدا
ربنا يعوض تعبكم مع واحد زى ويحفظكم معاه ومتشوفوش يوم من ايامى


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2012)

سلام في الرب لشخصك المحبوب
أولاً يا صديقي الحلو، لماذا تعلق كل حياتك على لقاء أب كاهن مش فاضي وله أي ظروف مهما ما كانت !!! فحياتك الأبدية أهم من العالم كله وكهنة الدنيا وما فيها !!! وممكن تبحث عن أي كاهن ...
ثانياً بحسب كلامك أنك عرفت المسيح الرب، فلماذا لا تتكل عليه بكل قلبك !!!
ثالثاً: الحل بيتقال في القداس الإلهي، فقول لابونا أنك هاتتناول وتبقى تعترف بعد كده، لأن من الضروري تتناول، لأنه يقال في القداس على جسد الرب ودمه [ يعطي لنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة ابدية لكل من يتناول منه ]، فالغفران ليس من الكاهن بل من جسد الرب ودمه، فالكاهن بيعطي حل شركة الكنيسة بصفته شاهد للتوبة، فيشهد أن إيمانك صحيح وتوبتك سليمة ولك الحق في شركة الكنيسة، ثم تذهب لتأخذ قوة غفران من شخص المسيح الكلمة ذاته وليس آخر سواه...

 عموماً يا صديقي الحلو أن مشكلتنا كلنا بلا استثناء هو أننا دائماً ننسى قوة حياة الشركة مع الله بالرؤيا والاختبار متذوقين عمق النعمة التي  ترفعنا وتطهر أعماق القلب من الداخل من أشياء صغيرة لا ننتبه إليها تسكن  قلبنا، ولا نصبر ونتأنى تحت اقدام الكتاب المقدس ونتمرس في حياة التوبة ونحترفها، فكثيراً بسبب سهو منا وعدم  التأصل في طاعة الوصية والتدقيق في التعليم والسعي الدائم للنمو في شركتنا  مع الله نُضرب ضربة الخطية والانحراف عن طريق التقوى ...
ولكن الله لا يدعنا نضل أبداً عنه، ولكننا نحن الذين نترك يده ولا نعترف  أمامه فور وجود أي فكر صغير يظهر فينا، لأنه كفيل أن يزيله من داخلنا، لأن  بالإيمان والثقة فيه وحده ننتصر ونغلب، والروح القدس يعمل في داخلنا ويحثنا  على التوبة لكي نأتي إلى الرب وننال منه المعونة، لأننا لن ننالها من  إنسان مهما ما على شأنه حتى ولو كان قديس عظيم، لأن القديسين هما موجهين  لنا بسيرتهم العطرة وإرشادهم الحي بالخبرة وعمل الله، ولكن بدون أن نأتي  لله بأنفسنا فلن تنفعنا المشورة، لأن المعونة من عند الله وحده بيسوع  المسيح في الروح القدس، فأعلم يا أجمل أخ حلو،  أنه إذا مال الإنسان وانعطف نحو الخطية وسقط، فإنه يمر بمرحلة ظلام روحي  على قدر قوة وتسلُّط الشهوة على قلبه وسيادتها على فكره مؤثرة في مشاعره  ورغباته حتى يفعل ما لا يُريد منجذباً ومنخدعاً بها، ومتى ضاع أثر اللذة  وأفعال الإنسان مثل النائم من شرب الخمر، يقترب الروح القدس في هدوء،  ويُحدث النفس في القلب شارحاً لها عدم جدوى الخطية، وكيف أفسد التعدي  الحياة الداخلية. هنا يعمل الروح القدس مثل طبيب يكشف عن المرض ويقدم  الدواء...

فأنت الآن في مرحلة كشف المرض الذي يحتاج لدواء إلهي وليس بشري، لأن من منا  يستطيع أن يغير نفسه ويجدد قلبه، سوى خالقنا الحبيب وحده فقط القادر لا أن  يُقيم الميت الذي أنتن فقط بل أيضاً يخلق من جديد، فأن صدقت المسيح الرب  أنه حي يُقيم من الأموات ترى مجد الله، لأنه قال لأخت لعازر سيقوم أخوكِ،  مع أنها كانت غير مصدقه، ولكن قال لها ألم أقل لكِ *أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله* !!!

[FONT=&quot]ولك أن تعلم يا صديقي الحلو، مستحيل أن يندفع الإنسان ويتكلم عن خطاياه لأنه يريد أن يتخلص منها من نفسه، لأن الذي يحركك هو روح الوداعة الروح القدس، لأنه روح التوبة الذي  يسند النفس ويقنعها بالاعتراف أمام الله الحي ويجلب دموعاً مقدسة لتبكي  أمام الله لا الناس (وربما أيضاً أمام الناس ولكنه ليس الجوهر والأساس)،  فالروح القدس لا يترك النفس إطلاقاً، بل يُشجعها في وداعة، ويُعزي القلب  بالمثابرة هامساً بشكل غير منظور، ويمتزج صوت الرب مع فكر الإنسان بشكل لا  يلاحظه الإنسان حتى أنه يظن أنه هو الذي يتحدث مع نفسه باشتياق لتوبة  حقيقية لأنه يجد حب الله لازال في قلبه يعمل ويحركه. وإذا ثابر الإنسان واستمر في حياة الشركة بإصرار مع الله، أعطاه الروح القدس العزم وبذلك يستطيع أن يَعبُر بحر تجارب العالم وينتصر  على شهواته الخاصة، لأن الله لا يريد مجرد اعتراف فقط، بل يريد توبة لندخل  في شركة معه لنتغير إليه ونصير معه واحداً، أنت كففت عن عمل الشر واعترفت  وهذا جيد جداً، ولكن يعوزك شيئاً واحداً أن تمسك في الله، لأن الطريق  الروحي كله يتلخص في كلمة [ مش هاسيبك يا رب مهما ما كنت ]، وأعلم أنه مكتوب: [ حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً ] (رومية5: 20)....

بالطبع هذا ليس مجرد كلام بل أنقل لك خبرتي الشخصية، لأني لم أكن قط أفضل  منك على الإطلاق فكل شخص يعرف عورة قلبه، ولكن الله في محبتة حينما نأتي  إليه بأوجاعنا الداخلية بدموع القلب يغسلنا ويطهرنا بنفسه ويشفي أوجاعنا،  وعلى قدر خطايانا على قدر ما تنسكب النعمة فينا وتستر عورتنا الداخلية  فنشعر بقوة غفران الله في محبة أعظم مما كنا نتخيل، فلا تخجل من أن تقف  أمام الله الحي، لأنه هو شفاء قلبنا الوحيد وهو الذي يعرفنا لأنه فاحص  الكلى والقلوب، لذلك لا يستطع أحد أن يخفي عليه خافية، فلا تخجل في صلاتك،  بل بانسحاق قلبك الذي عندك الآن قف به أمامه وهو يستطيع ان يبرء قلبك  بالفعل والحق، وليس شرط أن تتكلم وتقول كلاماً لأن الله يسمع همسات القلب  الخفي ويحفظ دموع الإنسان لأنها عزيزة عنده، ولا تنسى الخاطي الذي قال : [  الله ما ارحمني انا الخاطي فنزل مبرراً ]، والابن الضال كان ينتظر رجوعه  إليه ليفرح والسماء كلها تفرح، فكلنا أحباء الله، وأستطيع ان اقولها بصدق  عن نفسي: [ أنا الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع ]، أو بمعنى أدق: [ أنا الفاجر الذي  أحبه يسوع إلى المنتهى ]، وليس لي إلا أن أتمسك بحبه لأنه هو نجاتي الوحيد  ومصدر حياتي ونبع خلاصي الأبدي...

ربما يكون الكلام مش جديد عليك، ولكن الفعل هو اللي هايبقى جديد، لأنه  مكتوب: [  لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود ] (زكريا4: 6)...

[/FONT]  لو كنت قرأت أقوال الآباء المختبرين ستجد أن أوصانا معلمنا باخوميوس الكبير أن تكون لنا *شجاعة الأسود* التي تعرف كيف تطارد الفريسة وأين تقتلها. ولذلك فأن *التوبة هي سعي الشجعان*، فعندما نضع الخشب في النار يحترق، وترتفع ألسنة اللهب بقدر ما ترمي من أخشاب، لذلك *كلما أدركنا عزَّتنا عند الله*، *ازدادت حرارة التوبة*. أمَّا إذا تملَّك " صغر القلب "، بردت نار التوبة. ومن أين تأتي عزة الإنسان ؟ ليس من المديح، بل عندما *يدرك أن ابن الله، محبوب الآب، قد مات من أجله* .
واعتمد على ما قاله  القديس يوحنا الحبيب: [ أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله ]  (أنظر رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى)، فادخل لمحضره الإلهي بقلبك وأنت تنال  بكل تأكيد سكيب نعمة قوي يستر قلبك ويعزيك بقوة، لأنك تحتاج للمسيح الرب بشخصه وهو من يوجهك للشركة مع االذين يؤمنون به ويحيون هذه الحياة عينها ليكون لك شركة معهم الذين هم لهم شركة مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح بالروح القدس روح الشركة والسلام وفرح الحياة.... كن معافي باسم الثالوث  في روح الوداعة آمين​


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاك بس اوعى تسيبه واوعى تسيب الشيطان والخطيه يتمكنوا منك ويسيطروا عليك غير الكنيسه روح اى كنيسه تانيه فى المعادى مثلا او اى مكان ترتاحله ربنا معاك


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

ربنا يحفظك بين ايديه انا مهما قولتلكم مش عارف افهمكم المشكلة فى اب اعتراف او كنيسة المشكلة فى اباء و كنائس كتير انا حاولت كتير اكون مع الكنيسة حاولت اكتر اكون جزء منها لكن ديما انا مرفوض انا عارف كل كلامك وعارف كل اللى قولته وبنفذ منه لكن احد الاباء قال فى الطريق لابد من رفيق انت نفسك او اى شخص جرب تكون يوم لوحدك من غير اى حد يعرف يعنى ايه مسيح وقولى هتعيش اليوم دا ازاى جرب اية عجباك ونفسك تقول لحد تأملك ليها او حتى تعرف معناها ومتلاقيش حد يتكلم ولا حد حتى عارف يعنى ايه ابوك جرب كدا وقلبك فايض بحبه و مش لاقى حد تقوله انت بتحبه قد ايه


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

ممكن تروح اى اجتماعات فى اى كنيسه فى مصر وهم اكيييييييييييد هيقبلوك


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

انا روحت يا معلمى والنتيجة كتبتها قدامك فى مشاركتى


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

مش معقوله كل الكنايس رفضاك؟
جرب كنيسه قصر الدوباره اجتماعاتها حلوة جدا واكييييييييييييد هيقبلوك


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

وفيها كمان مجموعات تلمدة واجتماعات مليانه بوجود ربنا


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

هتصدقنى لو قولتلك اخاف اروح يرفضونى ساعتها مش هاقدر اعيش اذا كان اللى عارفينى طول عمرى حولوا نظرهم عنى البعيد هيقبلنى


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

وجرب وصدقنى هيقبلوك وهتنبسط جدا 
ليس نبى بلا كرامه الا فى وطنه القريب رفضك 
لكن دول هيقبلوك صلى وبعدين روح وصدقنى هتفرح جدا وهتلاقى مجموعات مؤمنين تندمج معاهم وابقى ادعيلى


----------



## The light of JC (28 يناير 2012)

*لا تحاول لانو ما في حدا بيسمع .. *


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

وعموما ده موقع الكنيسه ادخل وشوف وجرب
http://www.kdec.net/


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

هو نبى انا مش نبى ولا حتى حصلت تراب تحت رجليه ، انا حاولت اكون مسيحى و مقدرتش
ومش عارف اطلع اى شىء من جوايا
صلولى ولو المفروض اعيش كدا يبقوا صلوا امشى بسرعة من العالم دا


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

وياريت تبقى تطمنا على اخبارك وربنا معاك ويرشدك فى الطريق ويباركك


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

god is lord قال:


> وعموما ده موقع الكنيسه ادخل وشوف وجرب
> http://www.kdec.net/



استاذى انا ارثوذوكسى


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2012)

صديقي الحلو انت تعرف منين أن اي حد رد عليك مش جرب يكون لوحده والله هو خير المعين لكل من يثق فيه !!!
وأنا أدلك على الطريق: ثق في الله الذي خلصنا لا يتركنا يتامى، فهو معنا يشددنا والإيمان الحي يسندنا، والتلاميذ أنفسهم صرخوا للرب وهو نائم في السفينة وقالوا له أما يهمك أننا نهلك، فانتهر الريح وقال لهم أين إيمانكم !!!

مستحيل يوجد إيمان وثقة في الله ولا يوجد حل يأتي من عند أبي الأنوار، الله حي يسمع ويستجيب ويوجهنا، فانا عن نفسي مستعد كل الناس ترفضي رفضاً ولكن ثقتي في المسيح الرب لن تهتز قط وهو من ينجيني ويحفظني في سر التقوى وقوة نعمته، وهذا عن خبرة، فانتظر الرب وثق أنه يعطيك بغنى وفيض ويعوضك عن كل من يتركك أو يرفضك، فأنت تعلم كل ما قد كتبت ولا ينقصك علم ولا معرفة ولا فكر، إنما تحتاج لحركة إيمان أقوى وثقة في من عرفك نفسه انه لا يتركك، وتذكر أن بدون إيمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه، فالله هو مصدر خلاصنا وهو حياتنا كلنا وهو خير معين ومدبر حياتنا كما يليق ولسنا نحن من يدبرها، فهو يخاف علينا أكثر مما نخاف على أنفسنا... آمن فقط وأنت ترى مجد الله وعمله الفائق ...

فتعمق في ما قد كتبته لك وأصغي بقلبك لا بفكرك للرب ولكلامه الذي ينطق به في قلبك من الداخل ولا تقل انه لا يوجد وأن هذا صعب، لأن الإيمان الحي لا يعرف شيء اسمه مستحيل، لأن الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله، ولنا أن نخرج خارج الفحص العقلي لنحيا بالإيمان، لأن البار بالإيمان يحيا، نعمة ربنا يسوع تفيض داخلك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

مفيش مشكله ده كلام ربنا من الانجيل جرب


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

اخي الغالي 

كلنا هنا هاكون اصدقائك واخواتك ومستحيل هتكون وحيد
ويسوع معاك حتي لو العالم كله ضدك


انت بس زود مشاركتك هنا وفعل خاصيه الرسائل الخاصه
وهتلاقي ناس هنا ترشدك وتساعدك وتعرفك علي اب اعتراف يسندك في طريقك

زود بس نشاطك معانا شويه وشاركنا في الاقسام
وصدقني رب المجد عمره ما سابك لحظه
رغم احساسك انك وحيد


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

مش هاكذب عليكم بس انا نفسى افضل اتكلم عشان اسمعكم بتتكلموا انا بكره انشاء الله هاحاول اروح القداس واتناول وانشاء الله ارجع مسيحى تانى زيكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> مش هاكذب عليكم بس انا نفسى افضل اتكلم عشان اسمعكم بتتكلموا انا بكره انشاء الله هاحاول اروح القداس واتناول وانشاء الله ارجع مسيحى تانى زيكم



سامحني اخي 
في اغلب مشاركتك
بتقول انك عاوز تبقي مسيحي زينا
واننا اولاده وانت لا


هو انت كنت عابر ولا مسيحي المولد وبعدت شويه عن ربنا ؟
اعذرني انا بحاول افهم مشكلتك علي قد نقدر
عشان اخواتي هنا يقدورا يساعدوك


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 يناير 2012)

يا استاذى و معلمى انا مولود مسيحى لكن اختارت المسيح حضرتك تقدر تقرا اول مشاركة انا كنت فى الكنيسة من وانا 11 سنه كنت فى كل مهرجان وكل نشاط كنت بقرا و بكتب و بترجم قبطى بس الشيطان اخدنى له
اقرا كل مشاركاتى يا استاذى


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> يا استاذى و معلمى انا مولود مسيحى لكن اختارت المسيح حضرتك تقدر تقرا اول مشاركة انا كنت فى الكنيسة من وانا 11 سنه كنت فى كل مهرجان وكل نشاط كنت بقرا و بكتب و بترجم قبطى بس الشيطان اخدنى له
> اقرا كل مشاركاتى يا استاذى



*من الواضح من مشاركاتك انك تحت حرب شيطانية يهدف منها الشيطان أن تيأس .... 

فلا تدعه يغلبك بتلك الحروب .... وستجد رسالة خاصة منى ... لنتواصل سويا وربنا يعطيك نعمة العبور من تلك الحرب ... ولا تخف ... فهناك إله يحبك و... لن يتركك *


----------



## تـ+ـونى (28 يناير 2012)

اخى الحبيب
أرى أن حالتك تنطبق ما قالته عذراء النشيد فى سفر نشيد الانشاد
لماذا أنا أكون كمقنعة عند قطعان أصحابك نش 1: 7
يعنى ليه يا رب أنا أكون كغريبه بين قطعانك أو فى بيتك
ويرد العريس عليها قائلا
إن لم تعرفى ايتها الجميلة بين النساء فأخرجى على أثار الغنم وأرعى جداءك عند مساكن الرعاه نش 1: 8
يعنى لو متعرفيش الطريق إلى فسيرى على أثار من سبقوكى
وفى حالتك أخى أرى أن مشكلتك هى الارشاد
بمعنى أن مشكلتك هى وجود مرشد يسمعك ويرشدك ويشرح لك الطريق
وهنا يا أخى العزيز أريد أن أفرق بين أب الاعتراف والمرشد الروحى
فأب الاعتراف لابد أن يكون كاهنا ليسمع إعترافك ويقرأ لك الحل ودى بسيطه يعنى لو الكاهن اللى عندك مش فاضى روح لحد تانى ومش معقول ان الكل مشغول عنك والاديره مليانه يا اخى باباء الاعتراف من الرهبان ولديهم الوقت الكافى للجلوس معك والكنائس ايضا مليئه باباء الاعتراف كما ان الاعتراف لا يحتاج الى وقت طويل كمثل الارشاد
أما المرشد الروحى وهو ما أرى أنك فى احتياج أشد اليه من اب الاعتراف فيمكنك ان تختار احد الاقرباء او الخدام او الاصدقاء الروحيين او احد الرهبان فى إحدى الاديره لتسترشده فى حياتك كما يمكنك ان تسترشد من الكتب وانصحك بقراءة الجزء الاول والثالث من كتاب بستان الروح لمثلث الرحمات الانبا يؤنس اسقف الغربيه المتنيح 
وان لم تستطع القراءه فيمكنك سماع محاضرات قداسة البابا وهى على اسطوانات تمل المكتبات المسيحيه كذلك يمكن متابعة القنوات المسيحية 
كل ذلك سيشعرك انك ما زلت مسيحيا ولتثق يا اخى انك ثمين جدا عند من سفك دمه لاجلك وهو لا يتركك ان تضرعت اليه وكما قضيت وقتا امام شاشة الكمبيوتر لتشرح لنا مشكلتك لابد ان تقضى وقتا اطول امام من سفك دمه لاجلك لتشرح له باكثر تفاصيل وهو سيسمعك بكل دقه واهتمام وصدقنى انه يسكت الملائكه عن التسبيح لكى يسمعك انت فثق فى حبه ورعايته واطلبه بكل قلبك فستجده قريب منك


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> مش هاكذب عليكم بس انا نفسى افضل اتكلم عشان اسمعكم بتتكلموا انا بكره انشاء الله هاحاول اروح القداس واتناول وانشاء الله ارجع مسيحى تانى زيكم



وهو المطلوب إثباته يا أجمل أخ حلو، مع أنك برضو مسيحي وهاقول لك مثل، لو مثلاً أنا أسمي أشرف وابي اسمه مرقس، فلو انا انحرفت عن الطريق المستقيم وصرت عار وخاطي ومجرم، فلا يزال اسمي أشرف واسم ابي مرقس، فمهما ما عملت سيظل اسمي ملتصق بأبي، وأبي سيظل يعمل بكل قوته حتى يستطيع أنقاذي مما ورطت نفسي فيه، وسأظل ابناً له مهما ما حدث... 
وبالمثل فأنت صرت ابناً لله بالمعمودية وعمل نعمته فيك، ثم بعدت وتهت عنه، ولكنك ابنه، وان كنت مثل الابن الضال ولكن ستعود لأبيك، لأنه ينتظرك وانت تعرف مثل الابن الضال منذ نعومة أظفارك، فأنت لست غريب عن الله بل غريب عن الشر لذلك تعبت منه وانت ترفضه من قلبك، لأن طبع الشر غريب عنك وعدو كل خير غريب أيضاً عنك،وأنت غريب عنه، ولكنك لست غريب عن الله ولا الله غريب عنك، فصورته ومثاله فيك، بل والإنسان الجديد الذي وهبك إياه فيك أيضاً، ومن اغتسل لا يعود يغتسل مرة أخرى بل يغسل فقط قدمية مما تعلق بها من طين الأزقة ...

فأنت تطهرت بالمعمودية ولا تحتاج إلا للتوبة وانت في كلا الأحوال ابناً لله في الابن الوحد، فتب فقط وتناول لتنال قوة غفران وثق في الله حبيبك الخاص ولا تحسب نفسك كالغريب لأنها حجة عدو الخير الذي يوهمك بها؛ كن معافي باسم الرب وفي ملء النعمة آمين
​


----------



## The light of JC (28 يناير 2012)

*انت و اهلك بقيتو مسيحيين ؟ ولا ايه الي حصل*

*انتوا كنتوا مسلمين الاول بعدين صرتو مسيحيين ؟؟ ازاي *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *انت و اهلك بقيتو مسيحيين ؟ ولا ايه الي حصل*
> 
> *انتوا كنتوا مسلمين الاول بعدين صرتو مسيحيين ؟؟ ازاي *


 لا  هو مسيحى  و العائله مسيحيه...و كان متعمق وقريب من الرب و لكن الشرير لف قيوده عليه و جرفه بعيد...لكنى ارى الروح القدس يعمل به و يبكته و يدفعه للرجوع إلى احضان ربه --- فهو مثل الابن الضال...و الرب واقف منتظر عودته و مجهذ له العجل المثمن حتى يزبح و الكل يحتفل به...و يضع له الخاتم من جديد هتى يكون له صلطه الإبن و يدوس على كل قوات العدو و يرث من جديد....


الرب معك اخى...انت اخونا المسيحى...و كلنا مثلك..كلنا لا نصتحق..كلنا خراف ضاله...مهما كانت اخطائك بشعه..كون متئكد إن هنا موجود من هو اخطائه كانت ابشع و اشنع من اخطائك...و لكن الرب كساه بدمائه حتى صارت الخطايه غير مرئيه....
 و صار ردائه ناصع البياض..طفل مولود من جديد...
 لا تستسلم... و لا تيئس من نفسك..فقط سلم نفسك للرب و ارمى عليه احمالك...و هو سوف يقوم بالباقى....
و اكثر مشاركاتك معنا هنا اخى...سوف تجد العائله الجميله و الاصدقاء ...شركائك فى نفس الجسد...
 الرب يباركك.....


----------



## The light of JC (29 يناير 2012)

*انا مش فاهم مشكلتك ممكن تحكيلي بالتفصيل ؟ *


----------



## النورس جوناثان (29 يناير 2012)

*ملاحظة*

*لماذا تتصور ان عند الكنيسة حل سحري او خلاص؟ لماذا تعتقد ان اهلك هم من يذهبون للقداس؟ لماذا تتخيل ان الطقوس هي الحل ؟*
*يسوع كان منبوذا...مشردا..وحيدا....لم يكن له كنسية يلجأ لها..وتبرأ منه الكل لحظة العذاب...ولم يلم احدا على ذلك...حتى قتلته او من حرض على قتله..*
*هل لو انك لم تذهب للكنسية طوال عمرك ولم تحضر قداسا طيلة حياتك ولم تعترف للقس مدى السنين ..هل ستكون بذلك لست مسيحيا؟*
*الانسانية في مسامحة الذات والاخرين هي روح المسيحية الحية..ورفقة يسوع كل لحظة هي ملكوت السماء.*
*لا تستجدي الاعتراف او الالفة او الصحبة او الاهل او الكنيسة  الا معه ومنه...وهو اكثر من كاف  لك وللبشرية جمعاء.*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (29 يناير 2012)

النورس جوناثان قال:


> *لماذا تتصور ان عند الكنيسة حل سحري او خلاص؟ لماذا تعتقد ان اهلك هم من يذهبون للقداس؟ لماذا تتخيل ان الطقوس هي الحل ؟*
> *يسوع كان منبوذا...مشردا..وحيدا....لم يكن له كنسية يلجأ لها..وتبرأ منه الكل لحظة العذاب...ولم يلم احدا على ذلك...حتى قتلته او من حرض على قتله..*
> *هل لو انك لم تذهب للكنسية طوال عمرك ولم تحضر قداسا طيلة حياتك ولم تعترف للقس مدى السنين ..هل ستكون بذلك لست مسيحيا؟*
> *الانسانية في مسامحة الذات والاخرين هي روح المسيحية الحية..ورفقة يسوع كل لحظة هي ملكوت السماء.*
> *لا تستجدي الاعتراف او الالفة او الصحبة او الاهل او الكنيسة  الا معه ومنه...وهو اكثر من كاف  لك وللبشرية جمعاء.*




عفوا اخى الحبيب لابد من وسائط النعمه للوصول الى الله ولابد من مساعدة الكنيسة فقد قال احد الاباء لايمكن ان يكون المسيح ابوك ان لم تكن الكنيسة امك ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الثانيه الى تلميذه تيموثاؤس 
وَأَيْضًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُجَاهِدُ، لاَ يُكَلَّلُ إِنْ لَمْ يُجَاهِدْ قَانُونِيًّا.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 فبراير 2012)

اخى الغالى لماذا إختفيت ---- عد و تكلم و شارك--   لا تنعزل-- الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2012)

*يا ريت ترجع تشارك تانى..الرب يباركك و يساعدك اخى..*


----------



## Vanishing_Son (7 أبريل 2012)

انا بشكركم جدا جدا على كلامكم الجميل وسماعكم ليا و بشكر جدا جدا جدا ( صوت صارخ ) و (أحبوا اعدائكم) فعلا بشكركم بجد وقوفكم جنبى حتى بالكلام بس كان شىء كبير فى حياتى
وانا اسف انى اتاخرت فى الرد لكن كان غصب عنى بس عايز اقولكم على شىء:
أولاً : انا روحت لابونا وكلمته وقولتله ازاى تعمل كدا وقال انه ميعرفش ان دا حصل وانه ماخدتش باله (عشان اروح الكنيسه شوشو كان هيكسرلى رجلى وجالى تمزق فى الركبه بس انا روحت بردوا).
ثانياً : ودا اللى عرفته فعلا بعد اللى حصل من شوشو و من كلام ابونا انا اللى كنت غلطان دا فعلا عشان فكرت فى نفسى وبس والشيطان كبرنى ونفخنى وخلانى افكر ان المفروض ابونا يهتم بيا انا وبس ، فعلا كل اللى كنت بفكر فيه لما قعدت مع ابونا وفكرت من وجهه نظر تانيه لاقيت ان انا اللى غلطان وعرفت ان شوشو ظريف اوى مش بيقول لحد بلاش تتوب هو بيقول توب بس تفتكر انت ابن ربنا فعلا بعد اللى عملته ، ودا فعلا كان احساسى بس بجد طلعت عبيط فعلا.
ربنا يباركم كلكم وبجد بشكركم انكم كنتوا جنبى انا دلوقتى كويس الحمد لله ومبسوط جدا وانا فى حضن ابويا ربنا يسعدكم ويحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> انا بشكركم جدا جدا على كلامكم الجميل وسماعكم ليا و بشكر جدا جدا جدا ( صوت صارخ ) و (أحبوا اعدائكم) فعلا بشكركم بجد وقوفكم جنبى حتى بالكلام بس كان شىء كبير فى حياتى
> وانا اسف انى اتاخرت فى الرد لكن كان غصب عنى بس عايز اقولكم على شىء:
> أولاً : انا روحت لابونا وكلمته وقولتله ازاى تعمل كدا وقال انه ميعرفش ان دا حصل وانه ماخدتش باله (عشان اروح الكنيسه شوشو كان هيكسرلى رجلى وجالى تمزق فى الركبه بس انا روحت بردوا).
> ثانياً : ودا اللى عرفته فعلا بعد اللى حصل من شوشو و من كلام ابونا انا اللى كنت غلطان دا فعلا عشان فكرت فى نفسى وبس والشيطان كبرنى ونفخنى وخلانى افكر ان المفروض ابونا يهتم بيا انا وبس ، فعلا كل اللى كنت بفكر فيه لما قعدت مع ابونا وفكرت من وجهه نظر تانيه لاقيت ان انا اللى غلطان وعرفت ان شوشو ظريف اوى مش بيقول لحد بلاش تتوب هو بيقول توب بس تفتكر انت ابن ربنا فعلا بعد اللى عملته ، ودا فعلا كان احساسى بس بجد طلعت عبيط فعلا.
> ربنا يباركم كلكم وبجد بشكركم انكم كنتوا جنبى انا دلوقتى كويس الحمد لله ومبسوط جدا وانا فى حضن ابويا ربنا يسعدكم ويحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم



*شيئ جميل ومفرح .... يبقى تغير اسمك بقى .... ماشى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Vanishing_Son (7 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يخليك ليا يا ابويا و يفرح قلبك بس صدقنى اسمى كدا حلو عشان الابن الضال كان هو هو الابن الشاطر وبقى شاطر لما عرف انه ضل معليش خلينى بيه غير ان اسطورة صينية قديمه لو قريتها هتقولى خليك باسمك
عشان خاطرى ممكن؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> ربنا يخليك ليا يا ابويا و يفرح قلبك بس صدقنى اسمى كدا حلو عشان الابن الضال كان هو هو الابن الشاطر وبقى شاطر لما عرف انه ضل معليش خلينى بيه غير ان اسطورة صينية قديمه لو قريتها هتقولى خليك باسمك
> عشان خاطرى ممكن؟



*ماشى يا غالى ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> انا بشكركم جدا جدا على كلامكم الجميل وسماعكم ليا و بشكر جدا جدا جدا ( صوت صارخ ) و (أحبوا اعدائكم) فعلا بشكركم بجد وقوفكم جنبى حتى بالكلام بس كان شىء كبير فى حياتى
> وانا اسف انى اتاخرت فى الرد لكن كان غصب عنى بس عايز اقولكم على شىء:
> أولاً : انا روحت لابونا وكلمته وقولتله ازاى تعمل كدا وقال انه ميعرفش ان دا حصل وانه ماخدتش باله (عشان اروح الكنيسه شوشو كان هيكسرلى رجلى وجالى تمزق فى الركبه بس انا روحت بردوا).
> ثانياً : ودا اللى عرفته فعلا بعد اللى حصل من شوشو و من كلام ابونا انا اللى كنت غلطان دا فعلا عشان فكرت فى نفسى وبس والشيطان كبرنى ونفخنى وخلانى افكر ان المفروض ابونا يهتم بيا انا وبس ، فعلا كل اللى كنت بفكر فيه لما قعدت مع ابونا وفكرت من وجهه نظر تانيه لاقيت ان انا اللى غلطان وعرفت ان شوشو ظريف اوى مش بيقول لحد بلاش تتوب هو بيقول توب بس تفتكر انت ابن ربنا فعلا بعد اللى عملته ، ودا فعلا كان احساسى بس بجد طلعت عبيط فعلا.
> ربنا يباركم كلكم وبجد بشكركم انكم كنتوا جنبى انا دلوقتى كويس الحمد لله ومبسوط جدا وانا فى حضن ابويا ربنا يسعدكم ويحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم


 
نشكر الرب انه ساعدك ووقف معاك و قواك على شوشو ده هههههههههههه اصل شوشو ده مش سهل إنت هتقولنا عليه-- ده عندو ملفات و دراسات للمدخل الصح بتاع كل واحد فينا-- انما على مييين-- يا خد على دماغه-- الى معانا اقوا 
ربنا يفرحك فى الرب و يفرح قلبك دايما اخى 
دايما مملوء كدا بروح الرب المقدسه--
سلام الرب الذى يفوق كل عقل يكون معك---


----------



## Vanishing_Son (7 أبريل 2012)

فعلا كلامكم بيطير قلبى من الفرح ربنا يسعدكم طول حياتكم ويخليكم ليا يارب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 أبريل 2012)

*رغم اننا مؤمنين لكن تجد دوما اننا اكثر من يمر بأمور غريبة ومثيرة للعجب
لعازر رغم ان الرب يحبة ولكنة انتظر طويلا وجاء بعد ان مات  ورغم كل التوقعات البشرية ان الامر انتهي لكن الامر لم يكن هكذا واقامة الرب

شعب بني اسرائيل عبيد اام ملك جبار قوي وهو فرعون مصر وظنوا ان الله صامت ولا يفعل شي لكنة تدخل بطرق تعجبوا جدا منها ولم تخطر علي بالهم...وحين حاصرهم فرعون كانت ابتسامة الثقة مرسومة علي شفتية وكان الخوف مرسوم بأقسي معانية علي وجوة شعب الله لكن بعد دقائق تغير كل شي وانتصر الشعب وغرق فرعون وجيشة

تلاميذ المسيح كانت السفينة ستغرق وهو نائم وهذا كان أمر غريب ومحير لكن بالوقت المناسب انقذ الموقف تماما واوق الريح...

لا تقلق ولا تظن الظنون بالله هو حكيم وهو غير مطالب ان يفهمنا خطتة لاننا لن نستوعبها قط
تخيل ان تشرح نظرية النسبية المعقدة لدودة القز!!!​*


----------



## ohannes (29 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> فعلا كلامكم بيطير قلبى من الفرح ربنا يسعدكم طول حياتكم ويخليكم ليا يارب


كذلك اسعدني موضوعك وطريقة التسلسل الكتابي الجميل للاحداث
ام المشاركات اكثر من رائعة
من الاعضاء المشاركيين ومن كاتب الموضوع


جون


----------



## Vanishing_Son (30 مارس 2016)

ميرسي يا جون علي كلامك بس دا الموضوع من فترة كبيرة والحمد لله بقالي اهو فوق الاسبوعين في بيت ابويا ومش خارج تاني انشا الله


----------

